# Transworld, here I come!



## halstaff

Finally making the trip to St. Louis for the 2016 Transworld show. I'll be teaching one of the speed seminars on Wednesday. The topic is "Cool Haunt Gizmos and Gadgets You Need To Learn About! and I'm having a lot of fun putting it together. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## bobzilla

I wanna go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, halstaff!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Baker, Rev and I will be there again this year. Always the best show of the year.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

I'm going! I'll look for your seminar on Wednesday!


----------



## 69-cat

I am also going, it has been 3 years since I was there last and I try to go every other year. This is my 20th year doing Halloween so I am looking for some good ideas to out do 2015!
Dave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Transworld 2016*

Only a couple of weeks away. Who's going?


----------



## 69-cat

I land Thursday 11am, grab my rental car and head to the show!
Dave


----------



## SuperCreep31

I plan on going this year but I was just about to purchase a ticket online when i saw something about having to be an owner/operator or employed by something haunt related or something. Can I not just purchase a ticket and show up just to walk through? Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Correct. The show is not open to the public. Qualifications required to attend are quite specific:

http://www.haashow.com/register/

If you can get an invitation letter from a current exhibitor, that will get you qualified to attend.


----------



## SuperCreep31

dang ok maybe next year, ill have to plan better. thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SuperCreep31

And if my girlfriend were going as well does that mean she needs a letter as well or are you able to bring a +1 type deal? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't know - I expect you can contact them through the site and get an answer.


----------



## halstaff

It's FINALLY time!
Up at 3:45 to catch an early flight to St. Louis.
Hope to see some friendly haunters soon!


----------



## dustin2471

arrive thursday at 1:00am some rest then a long enjoyable weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this and had to post it here - there are some familiar HauntForum faces in the video


----------



## theric85

Been going the past few years, since I live 30 minutes away.


----------



## thegiltreys

I'm so jealous of all of you that are going. I wish it was open to the public.


----------



## kprimm

it is open to the public now


----------



## RoxyBlue

kprimm said:


> it is open to the public now


I just checked their web site for the 2017 show and it states that the show is not open to the public. The required credentials are listed on this page:

http://www.haashow.com/register/


----------



## halstaff

Yes but most of us can qualify under one of these 2 clauses -
Industry Related invoices over $200 or
An invitation letter from a current Exhibitor


----------



## dustin2471

not open to the public (pre-show costs $50 per person), but like halstaff said most can qualify with at least $200 in related invoices or an invitation letter from a current Transworld exhibitor (frightprops? froggys? or many many of others)


----------



## 69-cat

I can say when I first found out about the show many years ago, I contacted someone via their web site and told them I was a home haunter and wanted to find out how I could get tickets to the show. At that time they also indicated you had to have a haunted house or larger event for Halloween. I completed the form, sent it back to them and 3 weeks later I received a noticed in the mail with the invite to the show. This was about 10 years ago...
Dave


----------



## theric85

If you've ever bought anything Halloween related from any vendor they are normally obliged to send in a recommendation, or simply the invoice showing you've spent the 200 on the sport which is known as Halloween.


----------

